# dangers of metacam



## nanette talbot

Having just lost our 6 year labrador bitch following a sucessful cruciate ligament operation due to the effects of metacam over a five week period after the op, we wish to point out the dangers of not picking up on the signs of the adverse effects of this drug.
Our dog died of peritonitis following the development of a duodenal ulcer and perforation.
This was confirmed by the vet following a biopsy and they were sure that the metacam was the cause.
Sadly they did not pick up on the vomiting and black stools as signs of metacam problems until it was too late.
We believe vets should warn dog owners of possible side effects of this drug. We were told 'it was licensed for life with no side effects', patently untrue.
For more info google metacam.


----------



## rona

So sorry to hear about your poor dog 
Thank you for the warning, and yes people should be made more aware of the possible complications of this drug 
The trouble is, it is generally a fairly safe drug, but if your dog has certain issues, even those that are not apparent, as you have now found, it can be a death sentence 
I wasn't aware how quickly it could be fatal though, so you have educated me a little more 

My vet wanted me to keep my boy on it long term, but I refused and have him on Tramadol


----------



## idobelieveinfairies

Hi, could you give us a bit more details at to the signs of there being a problem? The reason I ask is that my dog had an operation to plate a broken leg. She was given metacam for pain relief. Shortly after, she started having very bloody stools, and bleeding from her back end. Obviously I rang the vets straight away. She was off the metacam at that point and on tramadol instead as I felt the metacam wasnt giving her the relief she needed. But now you saying this, makes me wonder if the problems were down to the metacam? It was put down to her having colitis by the vet, and we changed her food and diet around. It has now stopped and she is fine in herself, no other symptoms but you have me wondering .................... 

Sorry about your losing your dog. So sad after having a successful op and then losing them through the drugs that are meant to help them. There arent any words really.


----------



## rona

It's not just Metacam but any NSAID 
Veterinary Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs)


----------



## Burrowzig

My dog had had colitis caused by grain intolerance for several years. Once I put her on a grain free food, it cleared up instantly. A few years on, she was given metacam for arthritis, but after a couple of weeks the colitis started up again. I stopped the metacam, and for the time being the arthritic problems are being controlled by joint supplements and keeping her exercise at a level she can manage without overdoing it.

My vet said there are some new NSAIDs coming into use that cause fewer problems with side effects.


----------



## nanette talbot

our poor dog showed no signs until it was almost too late to save her. on the monday she vomited clear liquid but that stopped in the evening. however on tuesday morning it had happened again and she passed small black stools so we took her to the vet. at this stage she was still bouncing around, her heart beat was normal as was her temperature. having been given an anti sickness injection she then started to show signs of being unwell and we returned to the vet in the afternoon, when another injection was given as the vet believed she was in pain due to the withdrawal of metacam. we now believe that alarm bells should have been ringing with the vet and on wednesday she was scanned and operated on but all too late we believe vets should be far more aware of the inherent dangers of these anti-inflammatories and should warn dog owners of the possible signs of an adverse reaction to them. nanette talbot


----------



## smokeybear

All vets are aware of the side effects and all vets explain to owners what they should look out for when prescribing NSAIDS etc.

If your vet FAILED to do this then you need to write to them and copy a letter to the RCVS who will investigate.

There have been a number of similar posts over the last year on different forums all involving a labrador, so perhaps they are particularly susceptible...........................

Also are you aware of the actual numbers involved in such cases? I think if you will do your research it is an infinitesimal %age of prescriptions.

Nothing in life is without risk and no therapeutic drug is without side effects.


----------



## newfiesmum

nanette talbot said:


> Having just lost our 6 year labrador bitch following a sucessful cruciate ligament operation due to the effects of metacam over a five week period after the op, we wish to point out the dangers of not picking up on the signs of the adverse effects of this drug.
> Our dog died of peritonitis following the development of a duodenal ulcer and perforation.
> This was confirmed by the vet following a biopsy and they were sure that the metacam was the cause.
> Sadly they did not pick up on the vomiting and black stools as signs of metacam problems until it was too late.
> We believe vets should warn dog owners of possible side effects of this drug. We were told 'it was licensed for life with no side effects', patently untrue.
> For more info google metacam.


My dear newfie Joshua, passed away a year ago from a similar thing, bleeding gastric ulcer, only caused by trocoxil. He was only three and was having this "miracle drug" for his arthritis.

Never again with I give any dog anything like this. As Rona says, tramadol relieves pain and there are no long term effects. Joshua often had tramadol as well when the pain was bad.

I am so sorry for your loss and I know how you feel, but you follow the advice of your vet like all of us.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Im so sorry hun. 

Thank you for spreading the information x


----------



## Neil Crabb

I wish I had read this before we gave our beloved Oscar a 6 year old Rottie Metacam. 10 days ago he was prescribed it for his rear knees that he was beginning to drag when walking. We started giving it him on the Friday, then we rang the vet a week later to say he had not improved and it didn't seem to be helping him, they said it takes a while, just keep giving it him. 

The following Wednesday he collapsed after being sick once. The vet put him on drip and was adamant it was something to do with his knees or spine. We got an emergency call from the vet on Saturday to say he had a swollen stomach and he needed an emergency operation. 

When they opened him up he had peritonitis cause by an ulcer in his stomach. He died under the anaesthetic! We are convinced it was caused by Metacam.

There must be other similar cases of this? 

Please contact me if you know of any?


----------



## newfiesmum

Neil Crabb said:


> I wish I had read this before we gave our beloved Oscar a 6 year old Rottie Metacam. 10 days ago he was prescribed it for his rear knees that he was beginning to drag when walking. We started giving it him on the Friday, then we rang the vet a week later to say he had not improved and it didn't seem to be helping him, they said it takes a while, just keep giving it him.
> 
> The following Wednesday he collapsed after being sick once. The vet put him on drip and was adamant it was something to do with his knees or spine. We got an emergency call from the vet on Saturday to say he had a swollen stomach and he needed an emergency operation.
> 
> When they opened him up he had peritonitis cause by an ulcer in his stomach. He died under the anaesthetic! We are convinced it was caused by Metacam.
> 
> There must be other similar cases of this?
> 
> Please contact me if you know of any?


Neil, I am so sorry for your loss. See my post above. I know how you feel, when you do your best, follow the vet's advise and this sort of thing happens. I could cheerfully have strangled the vet when I lost Joshua; I feel they could have done more for him.


----------



## Charity

I am so sorry you lost your beloved dog, especially under these circumstances. I had my own suspicions that my cat developed kidney disease following taking Metacam. Six months before we were told his kidneys were fine then in January this year he developed problems and rapidly deteriorated so he was PTS in March. He had Metacam towards the end of last year and I still believe there was a connection.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Neil Crabb said:


> I wish I had read this before we gave our beloved Oscar a 6 year old Rottie Metacam. 10 days ago he was prescribed it for his rear knees that he was beginning to drag when walking. We started giving it him on the Friday, then we rang the vet a week later to say he had not improved and it didn't seem to be helping him, they said it takes a while, just keep giving it him.
> 
> The following Wednesday he collapsed after being sick once. The vet put him on drip and was adamant it was something to do with his knees or spine. We got an emergency call from the vet on Saturday to say he had a swollen stomach and he needed an emergency operation.
> 
> When they opened him up he had peritonitis cause by an ulcer in his stomach. He died under the anaesthetic! We are convinced it was caused by Metacam.
> 
> Please contact me if you know of any?


I'm so sorry for your loss. That must have been so traumatic and you must be grieving for your lovely boy.

I haven't had a dog die from this but my vets have always warned me about the risks of all NSAIDs and told me to stop giving them immediately if any tummy problems occur. Strangely all of my rottie bitches (Indie is my 3rd) have had tummy problems when taking NSAIDs, the first two had haemorrhagic gastroenteritis which thankfully responded to IV fluids and stopping the meds. Indie my current dog is still taking Rimadyl but has stomach protecting drugs as well and so far they are working.


----------



## Cleo38

So sorry for everyone who has suffered a loss & owners do need to be aware of the possible side effects but I also wonder about the numbers of dogs affected compared to the number who have taken Metacam.

My Toby has Metacam prescribed as pain relief after his ops for ruptured cruciate ligaments & more recently when he had several lumps removed. In all cases I was advised of the possible side affects but he was fine on this medication & it did hep with his pain relief.


----------



## Twiggy

My vets always warn of the side affects of NSAIDS to be fair.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

NSAIDs are incredibly useful medications. I have seen them literally change the lives of hundreds of animals for the better: scores and scores of them for every one case of adverse effects.

Yes, there are side effects. I know the original post in this thread is very old, but the quote:



> We were told 'it was licensed for life with no side effects', patently untrue.


^ What a load of rubbish! :mad2: If the OP really was told this then certainly heads should have rolled somewhere. Seriously, what vet with even the vaguest fear of being sued/struck off would tell someone that an NSAID has no side effects?! :confused1:

Some 16,000 humans die from NSAID use annually. Yet you can still buy ibuprofen from a supermarket shelf.

If I was to take ibuprofen or diclofenac, I would soon get signs of gastric ulceration; if I continued to take it despite these signs, I would probably die. I, personally, cannot tolerate NSAIDs. But I wouldn't suggest removing them from medicine cabinets across the world.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel

Shoshannah said:


> NSAIDs are incredibly useful medications. I have seen them literally change the lives of hundreds of animals for the better: scores and scores of them for every one case of adverse effects.
> 
> Yes, there are side effects. I know the original post in this thread is very old, but the quote:
> 
> ^ *What a load of rubbish! :mad2: If the OP really was told this then certainly heads should have rolled somewhere. Seriously, what vet with even the vaguest fear of being sued/struck off would tell someone that an NSAID has no side effects?! :confused1:*
> 
> Some 16,000 humans die from NSAID use annually. Yet you can still buy ibuprofen from a supermarket shelf.
> 
> If I was to take ibuprofen or diclofenac, I would soon get signs of gastric ulceration; if I continued to take it despite these signs, I would probably die. I, personally, cannot tolerate NSAIDs. But I wouldn't suggest removing them from medicine cabinets across the world.


Shoshannah... it does happen. I heard it myself from a locum vet. Actually, it pertained to Rimadyl rather than Metacam and the answer, verbatim, was: "There aren't any". Not hearsay, that is what I heard with my own 2 ears. At that time I was old and confident enough to say "I'm sorry, I'm not entirely convinced by that statement"...but 5 or 10 years earlier I wouldn't have been. Hey, the vet was the expert and what did I know to second-guess or probe.

I've heard a vet suggest that Metacam was believed to shrink tumours. Maybe that really was the hope de-jour, don't know. But if one has a dog with an inoperable tumour, hard NOT to follow every avenue. With few critical questions.

Just a few threads up a forum member got sent home with a bottle of Frontline Spray and no instructions on how much or how often to use it. Many others still get encouraged to vaccinate yearly and not just for lepto.

Something isn't right with the dialogue of many vets with their clients. And I REALLY don't mean it as vet bashing. But things like these happen frequently. Too frequently. Meaning the owner looses faith in the professional competency and integrity of that vet, may extrapolate it to the entire profession, and then concludes the sick pet might be better off with no medical intervention altogether.

Not the way to go. For either party, never mind the animal. The dialogue is something which needs to be re-examined during training.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Shoshannah do you happen to know the percentage of dogs who do suffer from gastric problems with NSAIDs please? 

My OH is the same as you and can't tolerate them - he had a gastric bleed and had to be rushed in for a blood transfusion all from taking volterol for a bad shoulder.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Shoshannah... it does happen. I heard it myself from a locum vet. Actually, it pertained to Rimadyl rather than Metacam and the answer, verbatim, was: "There aren't any". Not hearsay, that is what I heard with my own 2 ears. At that time I was old and confident enough to say "I'm sorry, I'm not entirely convinced by that statement"...but 5 or 10 years earlier I wouldn't have been. Hey, the vet was the expert and what did I know to second-guess or probe.


Just wanted to make clear that my comment 'what a load of rubbish' was directed at the vet's words, not the OP's post. I was worried it came across wrong. 

Equally, saying Rimadyl has no side effects is ridiculous, frankly (on my head be it for saying so). I'm disappointed that you were told that.



> I've heard a vet suggest that Metacam was believed to shrink tumours. Maybe that really was the hope de-jour, don't know. But if one has a dog with an inoperable tumour, hard NOT to follow every avenue. With few critical questions.


Actually, piroxicam and meloxicam (Metacam) have both been shown to have anti-cancer effects, and both are actually recommended for bladder tumours.  They cannot cure, but they can reduce them.



> Just a few threads up a forum member got sent home with a bottle of Frontline Spray and no instructions on how much or how often to use it. Many others still get encouraged to vaccinate yearly and not just for lepto.


Being given a medication without instructions is saddening - I've read the thread to which you refer. As for vaccination, some vets use brands of vaccines that are licensed to be used annually. That's the vaccine manufacturer's recommendation, not the vet's. Although personally I wouldn't use the annual brands and the whole 'how often should we vaccinate' is a different matter anyway. 



> Something isn't right with the dialogue of many vets with their clients. And I REALLY don't mean it as vet bashing. But things like these happen frequently. Too frequently. Meaning the owner looses faith in the professional competency and integrity of that vet, may extrapolate it to the entire profession, and then concludes the sick pet might be better off with no medical intervention altogether.


Agreed. Communication is vitally important. That's not to say it's always the vet's fault - sometimes what they say gets twisted and, rarely but sadly not never, deliberately so. But the vast majority of complaints to the RCVS about vets come down to communication rather than clinical performance, so it's definitely a problem.



> Not the way to go. For either party, never mind the animal. The dialogue is something which needs to be re-examined during training.


Vets do receive communications training in the UK, but I'm not sure for how long this has been the norm.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Shoshannah do you happen to know the percentage of dogs who do suffer from gastric problems with NSAIDs please?


Ooooooh.... it is so dependent on:
1. The NSAID in question.
2. The patient - age, other meds, other conditions etc.

Anecdotally, talking of young, otherwise healthy dogs with no other known underlying issues, I would say perhaps 1-2 in 10 have mild outward GI effects - usually diarrhoea rather than vomiting in my experience. As for serious effects - actual ulceration with melena etc - well, I'm struggling to think of any. Less than a handful in my career.

I have never seen a death _known_ to be from NSAIDs, personally - certainly not from a catastrophic GI bleed or perforated ulcer - but of course they can happen. And obviously you'd need endoscopy to actually assess everyone's stomach lining and prove they don't have any inflammation or ulceration without obvious external signs.

More from an evidence-based point of view, independent studies aren't all that easy to find. I guess all the drug companies will have their own data on adverse effects in clinical trials but I don't have any such info to hand.

This is an interesting paper from 2007. The link below is to a download of the PDF - don't worry, it's a safe download, I just couldn't find another source. 

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...MynqIOMGGAAplRz2A-kV-Yg&bvm=bv.72185853,d.d2k

*Evaluation of adverse effects of long-term oral administration of carprofen, etodolac, flunixin meglumine, ketoprofen, and meloxicam in dogs*
Luna et al, 2007; AJVR.

Basically they got 36 crossbreed dogs aged 1-5 years, all healthy (they had blood and urine tests and all was okay). They were divided randomly into six groups; one group was given a control placebo (lactose), the other five were given NSAIDs as listed in the title. The dogs were treated for 90 days at standard doses.

Before starting the meds, the dogs had tests for faecal blood content and underwent gastroscopy to look at their stomach lining. The faecal tests were repeated on day 7, 30, 60 and 90. Gastroscopy was only done on day 90 after the meds finished.

From the results, I'll only mention carprofen (Rimadyl) and meloxicam (Metacam) because the others are either not available for dogs in the UK or just aren't used as often.

Blood in stools

After the full 90 days, 5 out of the 6 dogs on meloxicam had blood in their faeces. 3 out of the 6 carprofen dogs did (carprofen 'performed' the best in this sense, meloxicam was actually the second best). This blood was detected on faecal tests and may not have been visible to the naked eye.

Interestingly, after just 7 days, none of the carprofen dogs had blood in their stools and only one meloxicam dog did, so short courses of NSAID (eg for pain relief after surgery or an injury) may not cause as much of a problem as long-term medication.

Gastric lesions on endoscopy

Of the six meloxicam dogs, four had perfect stomach linings after 90 days. Two had signs of ulceration.

Of the six carprofen dogs, five had great stomach linings after 90 days. One had signs of ulceration.

The authors concluded that carprofen had the fewest GI effects of the five NSAIDs, with meloxicam the second best. They recommended regular monitoring with long-term use.
_
"Our findings suggested that all NSAIDs studied induced only minor, clinically unimportant changes in hemostatic and serum biochemical variables in dogs, even after long-term use. Results suggested that carprofen induced the lowest frequency of gastrointestinal adverse effects, followed by meloxicam, etodolac, flunixin, and ketoprofen, when given to dogs for 90 days. Periodically, CBC, serum biochemical analysis, and endoscopy must be performed to monitor adverse effects."_

Another study in the same vein found that 12% of dogs treated with meloxicam for up to 39 days had mild vomiting/diarrhoea, which were only transient.

Of course, there are other side effects which are considered to have fewer GI side effects. Firocoxib (Previcox), for example, is COX-2 selective and is supposed to preserve the health of the gastric lining more than Metacam, Rimadyl etc.


----------



## Daffers

What a horrible thing to happen - I am so sorry for your loss:sad: 

I have a 12.5 chocolate lab Hugo who several years ago following a cruciate ligament was put on metacam long term. However, not only did the vet we were with botch his cruciate ligament op, but the metacam made him drool and so we were prescribed omeprazol to help. The vet refused to examine either his leg or his tummy to find out what was going on. Needless to say we switched vets, and our current vet not only sorted his leg out (the metal plate and pins had come loose !!) but took him straight off metacam and gave him previcox which is supposed to be gentler on his tummy. Fortunately after a few months the drooling episodes stopped (they were quite severe literally large pools of dribble that we had to mop up) and he's done well ever since on the previcox plus joint supplements. We are always very careful with the meds and only give them in his food which I think makes a difference too. The drooling also improved after moving him from a kibble diet to a raw one.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Shoshannah said:


> Ooooooh.... it is so dependent on:
> 1. The NSAID in question.
> 2. The patient - age, other meds, other conditions etc.
> 
> Anecdotally, talking of young, otherwise healthy dogs with no other known underlying issues, I would say perhaps 1-2 in 10 have mild outward GI effects - usually diarrhoea rather than vomiting in my experience. As for serious effects - actual ulceration with melena etc - well, I'm struggling to think of any. Less than a handful in my career.
> 
> I have never seen a death _known_ to be from NSAIDs, personally - certainly not from a catastrophic GI bleed or perforated ulcer - but of course they can happen. And obviously you'd need endoscopy to actually assess everyone's stomach lining and prove they don't have any inflammation or ulceration without obvious external signs.
> 
> More from an evidence-based point of view, independent studies aren't all that easy to find. I guess all the drug companies will have their own data on adverse effects in clinical trials but I don't have any such info to hand.
> 
> This is an interesting paper from 2007. The link below is to a download of the PDF - don't worry, it's a safe download, I just couldn't find another source.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...MynqIOMGGAAplRz2A-kV-Yg&bvm=bv.72185853,d.d2k
> 
> *Evaluation of adverse effects of long-term oral administration of carprofen, etodolac, flunixin meglumine, ketoprofen, and meloxicam in dogs*
> Luna et al, 2007; AJVR.
> 
> Basically they got 36 crossbreed dogs aged 1-5 years, all healthy (they had blood and urine tests and all was okay). They were divided randomly into six groups; one group was given a control placebo (lactose), the other five were given NSAIDs as listed in the title. The dogs were treated for 90 days at standard doses.
> 
> Before starting the meds, the dogs had tests for faecal blood content and underwent gastroscopy to look at their stomach lining. The faecal tests were repeated on day 7, 30, 60 and 90. Gastroscopy was only done on day 90 after the meds finished.
> 
> From the results, I'll only mention carprofen (Rimadyl) and meloxicam (Metacam) because the others are either not available for dogs in the UK or just aren't used as often.
> 
> Blood in stools
> 
> After the full 90 days, 5 out of the 6 dogs on meloxicam had blood in their faeces. 3 out of the 6 carprofen dogs did (carprofen 'performed' the best in this sense, meloxicam was actually the second best). This blood was detected on faecal tests and may not have been visible to the naked eye.
> 
> Interestingly, after just 7 days, none of the carprofen dogs had blood in their stools and only one meloxicam dog did, so short courses of NSAID (eg for pain relief after surgery or an injury) may not cause as much of a problem as long-term medication.
> 
> Gastric lesions on endoscopy
> 
> Of the six meloxicam dogs, four had perfect stomach linings after 90 days. Two had signs of ulceration.
> 
> Of the six carprofen dogs, five had great stomach linings after 90 days. One had signs of ulceration.
> 
> The authors concluded that carprofen had the fewest GI effects of the five NSAIDs, with meloxicam the second best. They recommended regular monitoring with long-term use.
> _
> "Our findings suggested that all NSAIDs studied induced only minor, clinically unimportant changes in hemostatic and serum biochemical variables in dogs, even after long-term use. Results suggested that carprofen induced the lowest frequency of gastrointestinal adverse effects, followed by meloxicam, etodolac, flunixin, and ketoprofen, when given to dogs for 90 days. Periodically, CBC, serum biochemical analysis, and endoscopy must be performed to monitor adverse effects."_
> 
> Another study in the same vein found that 12% of dogs treated with meloxicam for up to 39 days had mild vomiting/diarrhoea, which were only transient.
> 
> Of course, there are other side effects which are considered to have fewer GI side effects. Firocoxib (Previcox), for example, is COX-2 selective and is supposed to preserve the health of the gastric lining more than Metacam, Rimadyl etc.


Thank you so much for all the info. 5 out of 6 dogs having blood in their faeces after 90 days on metacam is a bit worrying though.


----------



## snickypoo

Hi, Im new here, I came to say hello and for some advice about long term use of Metacam and came across this thread. Im so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog, it's heartbreaking to lose them when they reach 'old age', but to lose yours at 6yrs old under such circumstances truly is awful, I'm so sorry. :sad:
I have a GSD/Rottie bitch, her name is Koko, she is 10yrs old and has been fit and healthy all of her life, however, I took ill myself last year and became almost bedridden, for all this time Koko hasn't left my side, I couldn't walk her myself, so I had to rely on my son to take her for me, as he works full time she wasn't getting the amount of exercise that she was used to, as a result I am ashamed to say that she put on some weight and now has some stiffness in her front leg and isn't as agile as she was before my illness. As I was concerned that she was in pain (limping slightly on rising) I got the vet to have a look at her, he diagnosed arthritis and prescribed a 5 day course of metacam, he is going to see her again after this and he is going to carry out a blood test to make sure her liver and kidneys are ok with a view to her taking metacam on a longterm basis! I must say, I had alarm bells ringing immediately, I really wasn't too happy with the prospect of her being on a long term drug and that was before I had found this thread, now I am scared stiff! :scared: I am in a dilemma now, I'm torn, of course I don't want my girl to be in pain, but, Im concerned about the side effects causing her more pain? She has been taking metacam for 4 days now and I can honestly say that she doesnt seem any different, no better, no worse, my question is, does anyone have any alternative treatments for stiffness that they could recommend? The vet mentioned glucosamine but not the dosage I should give? I just feel that I should try every other option available before I enter into long term drug use? If there's anyone who could give me some advice, I would really appreciate it. Sorry for the 'novel sized' first post, I do go on a bit I know but I'm really worried


----------



## Neil Crabb

As previously stated Oscar was on Metacam for 10 days with NO signs of improvement to his dragging of his left leg. 

Personally if he is no better then I would be very worried about continuing to give it to him. We listened to our vet over Metacam and live to regret it BIG TIME.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

snickypoo said:


> Hi, Im new here, I came to say hello and for some advice about long term use of Metacam and came across this thread. Im so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog, it's heartbreaking to lose them when they reach 'old age', but to lose yours at 6yrs old under such circumstances truly is awful, I'm so sorry. :sad:
> I have a GSD/Rottie bitch, her name is Koko, she is 10yrs old and has been fit and healthy all of her life, however, I took ill myself last year and became almost bedridden, for all this time Koko hasn't left my side, I couldn't walk her myself, so I had to rely on my son to take her for me, as he works full time she wasn't getting the amount of exercise that she was used to, as a result I am ashamed to say that she put on some weight and now has some stiffness in her front leg and isn't as agile as she was before my illness. As I was concerned that she was in pain (limping slightly on rising) I got the vet to have a look at her, he diagnosed arthritis and prescribed a 5 day course of metacam, he is going to see her again after this and he is going to carry out a blood test to make sure her liver and kidneys are ok with a view to her taking metacam on a longterm basis! I must say, I had alarm bells ringing immediately, I really wasn't too happy with the prospect of her being on a long term drug and that was before I had found this thread, now I am scared stiff! :scared: I am in a dilemma now, I'm torn, of course I don't want my girl to be in pain, but, Im concerned about the side effects causing her more pain? She has been taking metacam for 4 days now and I can honestly say that she doesnt seem any different, no better, no worse, my question is, does anyone have any alternative treatments for stiffness that they could recommend? The vet mentioned glucosamine but not the dosage I should give? I just feel that I should try every other option available before I enter into long term drug use? If there's anyone who could give me some advice, I would really appreciate it. Sorry for the 'novel sized' first post, I do go on a bit I know but I'm really worried


Hello and welcome. If you have a look back through this section of the forum you will find lots of threads asking about supplements. This is one to be going on with -

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...-supplements.html?highlight=joint+supplements

I use Yumove young & active for my dog - they do other varieties

Yumove Young & Active

but I'm tempted to change to this one

YUMOVE ADVANCE for Dogs


----------



## suze23

i hate metacam


my dog had awful bloods, convinved due the metacam use...she now has to have twice yearly blood checks...

she was very poorly one weekend and im convinced again that was due to metacam


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel

snickypoo said:


> Hi, Im new here, I came to say hello and for some advice about long term use of Metacam and came across this thread. Im so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog, it's heartbreaking to lose them when they reach 'old age', but to lose yours at 6yrs old under such circumstances truly is awful, I'm so sorry. :sad:
> I have a GSD/Rottie bitch, her name is Koko, she is 10yrs old and has been fit and healthy all of her life, however, I took ill myself last year and became almost bedridden, for all this time Koko hasn't left my side, I couldn't walk her myself, so I had to rely on my son to take her for me, as he works full time she wasn't getting the amount of exercise that she was used to, as a result I am ashamed to say that she put on some weight and now has some stiffness in her front leg and isn't as agile as she was before my illness. As I was concerned that she was in pain (limping slightly on rising) I got the vet to have a look at her, he diagnosed arthritis and prescribed a 5 day course of metacam, he is going to see her again after this and he is going to carry out a blood test to make sure her liver and kidneys are ok with a view to her taking metacam on a longterm basis! I must say, I had alarm bells ringing immediately, I really wasn't too happy with the prospect of her being on a long term drug and that was before I had found this thread, now I am scared stiff! :scared: I am in a dilemma now, I'm torn, of course I don't want my girl to be in pain, but, Im concerned about the side effects causing her more pain? She has been taking metacam for 4 days now and I can honestly say that she doesnt seem any different, no better, no worse, my question is, does anyone have any alternative treatments for stiffness that they could recommend? The vet mentioned glucosamine but not the dosage I should give? I just feel that I should try every other option available before I enter into long term drug use? If there's anyone who could give me some advice, I would really appreciate it. Sorry for the 'novel sized' first post, I do go on a bit I know but I'm really worried


Hi Snickypoo, welcome

JMO...joint supplements - IF you find one your girl respinds to - CAN be amazing.

My personal favourites are "Cosequin DS" ( available through your vet or online) and Grizzly Salmon Oil ( also online). Neither particularly cheap but, unlike others, I found them effective.

However, their action isn't instant. It often takes weeks, if not months, before an improvement - if there is a discernable inprovement - can be observed. They aren't pain killers as such and for a dog in acute pain from joint disease often needs anti-inflammatories....even just for a little while....to have a meaningful quality of life.

I have never given Metacam long term ( aka over several months or years). But almost all of my dogs had them for several weeks and were fine. I know some dogs who get their daily dose of Metacam and some have done so for 4 + years. Without any issue.

You could ask your vet for a stomach protectant alongside it, or ask his views of an alternative NSAID pain killer such as Previcox.

Metacam isn't a BAD medication. Just like penicillin isn't a BAD antibiotic. It transformed the lives of heaps of dogs who were so pain ridden they didn't want to move any more as every step hurt. It just doesn't suit every dog. Your vet plans to monitor your girl pretty closely, plus the best guardian is....YOU. As long as you observe her carefully and withdraw the medication immediately if you notice anything off....she'll likely be fine.

PS I always found the effect of Metacam taking a few days to kick in.


----------



## snickypoo

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Hello and welcome. If you have a look back through this section of the forum you will find lots of threads asking about supplements. This is one to be going on with -
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...-supplements.html?highlight=joint+supplements
> 
> I use Yumove young & active for my dog - they do other varieties
> 
> Yumove Young & Active
> 
> but I'm tempted to change to this one
> 
> YUMOVE ADVANCE for Dogs


 Thanks for replying so quickly I really appreciate the advice, I wasn't expecting such speedy response either, so thanks again for that.  I will have a look at the websites and the products you have mentioned, the more I think about it, the more I feel deep down, that I would not be doing what is best for Koko to agree to her going on a longterm drug that has some pretty horrendous side effects! I don't think her pain levels justify it at the moment, I think a better course of action would be to get some of her excess weight off, gentle exercise and maybe some of the supplements you have advised, if she was showing signs of severe pain obviously I would have to rethink, I would never want her to suffer unnecessarily, I just want to do the best I can for her, as do we all, Ive got a bad feeling about Metacam so I'm going to tell my vet that I don't want to go down that route. Thank you once again for your advice and your time.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thank you so much for all the info. 5 out of 6 dogs having blood in their faeces after 90 days on metacam is a bit worrying though.


It is concerning - maybe there is an argument for dogs on long-term NSAIDs for chronic pain to have concurrent omeprazole as routine?


----------



## IncaThePup

Inca was having all kinds of tummy problems and it coincided with the time she was on Metacam but I didn't relaise at the time. 

After several days in a row she would be sick every morning and one night was sick about 6 times coughing up blood. 

She switched to onsior but I didn't feel it was doing much for her pain so we're trying Previcox so I hope thats safer? It does seem to be working better for her. and her tummy has gone back to normal..she's had no issues with the constantly churning tummy or being sick since coming off Metacam.

simply supplements do one called simply pets glucosamine sulphate and they are 1000mg per tablet as opposed to the 400mg in the Cosequin DS and they are cheaper think I got 2 bottles for much less than price of the Cosequin DS.


----------



## Nonnie

Oscar was on Metacam for 18 months, then Previcox for close to three years.

Never had a single problem. I lost him at 15 to unrelated issues.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

It's interesting that NSAIDS cause stomach ulcers and perforations in humans yet it is not recognised with standard vets. There are also issues with vets giving long term quite high doses if steroid without acknowledging the side effects there also. Luckily my boy was treat by a group if people who knew what they were doing and he was given medication to put a lining on his stomach and anti ulceration drugs along side his other medication. Incidentally, they were not very keen on the use of Metacam and preferred human drugs as they believed them to be purer.
I'm so sorry you lost such a lovely young dog and since my boy has had meningitis it has truly opened my eyes to the way are animals are treated.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> It's interesting that NSAIDS cause stomach ulcers and perforations in humans *yet it is not recognised with standard vets*. There are also issues with vets giving long term quite high doses if steroid without acknowledging the side effects there also. Luckily my boy was treat by a group if people who knew what they were doing and he was given medication to put a lining on his stomach and anti ulceration drugs along side his other medication. Incidentally, they were not very keen on the use of Metacam and preferred human drugs as they believed them to be purer.
> I'm so sorry you lost such a lovely young dog and since my boy has had meningitis it has truly opened my eyes to the way are animals are treated.


I would disagree - it's highly recognised. I don't know a single vet who doesn't know about it personally.


----------



## SixStar

Shoshannah said:


> I would disagree - it's highly recognised. I don't know a single vet who doesn't know about it personally.


I agree. Every time mine have been prescribed NSAIDs - by my own vet, other vets at the practice, or by emergency vets - it has been totally drummed into me every time to never give them on an empty stomach and to be extremely vigilant of anything out of the ordinary. And on top of the verbal cautions, the medication pots and packets have been plastered in the information too.


----------



## Little P

SixStar said:


> I agree. Every time mine have been prescribed NSAIDs - by my own vet, other vets at the practice, or by emergency vets - it has been totally drummed into me every time to never give them on an empty stomach and to be extremely vigilant of anything out of the ordinary. And on top of the verbal cautions, the medication pots and packets have been plastered in the information too.


This thread has made me wonder how many people actually read the information leaflet enclosed within the box?


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel

Little P said:


> This thread has made me wonder how many people actually read the information leaflet enclosed within the box?


Good point.....but have you ever read the whole blurb when taking a paracetamol or an aspirin?

If you do, the whole thing sounds so dire and darn perilous one is inclined to die from a splitting headache or toothache instead


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Good point.....but have you ever read the whole blurb when taking a paracetamol or an aspirin?
> 
> If you do, the whole thing sounds so dire and darn perilous one is inclined to die from a splitting headache or toothache instead


My point exactly about Metacam et al. Of course the list of possible side effects is scary. Of course some people have had bad experiences with it. But there's a risk people are going to get so frightened that it's going to kill their pets that they won't use it - which is fine if there is _any_ alternative except seeing the animal in pain, which I find unacceptable.


----------



## jenny armour

now you have got me worried. my rough collie was spayed last Friday and the vet prescribed metacam for her. she then got an infection I assume in her scar. I was told to keep giving her the metacam as well as antibiotics (currently on synulox). the vet said if I didn't have enough metacam to get some more. she will have been on it for a week. I wonder whether I should stop this, as the antibiotics seem to be working and her stitches will be out on monday


----------



## rona

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Good point.....but have you ever read the whole blurb when taking a paracetamol or an aspirin?
> 
> If you do, the whole thing sounds so dire and darn perilous one is inclined to die from a splitting headache or toothache instead


A few people end up in hospital due to Asprin use, more just after they found that asprin was useful to your heart


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jenny armour said:


> now you have got me worried. my rough collie was spayed last Friday and the vet prescribed metacam for her. she then got an infection I assume in her scar. I was told to keep giving her the metacam as well as antibiotics (currently on synulox). the vet said if I didn't have enough metacam to get some more. she will have been on it for a week. I wonder whether I should stop this, as the antibiotics seem to be working and her stitches will be out on monday


Give your vet a call and share your concerns, see what they suggest. That's what they're there for.


----------



## Blitz

Shoshannah said:


> It is concerning - maybe there is an argument for dogs on long-term NSAIDs for chronic pain to have concurrent omeprazole as routine?


I wonder why they dont have omeperazole. It is prescribed to humans on NSAIDS.

I have used metacam with no problems but I would not want to keep a dog on it full time, or on any other drug.
I only take mine when I have to (which is every day at the moment but might not be for a month or more at a time)


----------



## Malmum

So very sorry for your loss, how absolutely devestating for you. xx

I think vets as well as GP's should make it clear why both animals and humans must always eat at the same time of taking any NSAID. Pharmacists always tell us to eat with ibuprofen etc, my own even telling me how much is acceptable to line the stomach but doctors and especially vets rarely tell us why we need to and may people I've spoken to at the hospital assume it's because the drug works better/absorbed better with food and therefore eat a biscuit or two - very dodgy! 

It's about time ALL NSAID's were clearly labeled about the dangers of not giving with enough food because people may think a couple of treats or a bit of cheese is okay and IMO it definitely is not. When I had Flynn on rimadyl post op, he only had them after his two daily meals - on a full stomach because I was terrified of perforation.


----------



## jenny armour

Maggie mae has had metacam because of being spayed, and it was requested that she have it with her meal.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Yeah, on ours the dispensing label says take WITH FOOD and I always tell people verbally as well.


----------



## tabulahrasa

Brock had a perforated ulcer due to longterm metacam use...but I was told to give it with a meal, never on an empty stomach or just with a couple of treats, that stomach problems were a common side effect and to stop immediately if he had stomach upsets.

His ulcer didn't present normally and he was on other medication that may have masked the early warning symptoms, but it was never unlear that it could potentially cause problems.



Blitz said:


> I wonder why they dont have omeperazole. It is prescribed to humans on NSAIDS.


Probably because it's expensive...I'm paying £50 a fortnight for it, I could get it cheaper online, but not cheap if you see what I mean.


----------



## Alex1232

I've signed up to this forum specifically to try and warn others about the potentially dangerous side effects of Metacam.

After developing Pyometra last October, my 8 year old Cavalier King Charles had to undergo an emergency spay.

When I went to collect her after the operation the vet handed me a bottle of oral suspension Metacam and told me to mix it with Poppy's food once a day.

At no point during this conversation did the Vet warn me about possible side effects.

I therefore gathered up my, (looking very sorry for herself), girl and took her home.

For the next two days, I gave her the Metacam as I'd been instructed and all seemed fine. Poppy was subdued, but I put that down to the operation. 

48 hours after the first dose, all hell broke loose with her rear end bodily functions.

I've never experienced anything like it - not to be too in delicate but for the next two days she did nothing but produce lakes of the brown stuff all over the kitchen floor.

It was so bad I ended up having to cover the kitchen floor completely in newspaper just to make cleaning up quicker.

I didn't think it could get any worse until the third day when the brown stuff suddenly became nothing but pools of blood.

I rushed Pops to the vet and he gave her two injections, (again without discussing with me what they were or why he was giving them to her), but 24 hours after the injections, Poppy finally began returning slowly to her normal self.

Once Poppy was back on the road to recovery I spent a bit of time checking for Metacam side effects on the internet and realised how lucky I was not to lose Poppy completely.

Luckily she seems to have recovered fully, but never again will Metacam pass her furry chops


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Similar thing happened to me when I took diclofenac - but others are fine with it. Certainly a good idea not to give your girl Metacam again as she is obviously sensitive to it, but it remains a useful painkiller for other dogs whose tummies can tolerate it.

I hope your girl made a good recovery after her emergency spay.


----------



## Tisha Collins

My 9yr old Labrador had a fatty lump removed several weeks ago and whilst there the vet put her on Metacam.. We weren't told of any side effects and weren't told that she needed to be monitored! On Friday she became unwell after having pinched a donut off the side and stopped eating and drinking.. No stools, no vomiting.. We took her to the vets that morning who said stop taking metacam and let her body rest.. Gave her anti sickness injection along with a pain reliever.. Early hours of this morning( Sunday) she's taken a turn for the worst.. Can barely stand, shaking and crying in pain.. Vets have kept her in to sedate and get fluids into her(although she's not dehydrated) awaiting to hear the prognosis, I thought I would check to see if there was a forum for side effects of Metacam as my husband was sure this was the problem... Wow.. I'm absolutely devastated to hear of so many dogs that have lost their lives or had bad reactions to this drug!! Why is it still be issued for Labrador's.. And why isn't advice given out?? I'm furious!!


----------



## newfiesmum

Tisha Collins said:


> My 9yr old Labrador had a fatty lump removed several weeks ago and whilst there the vet put her on Metacam.. We weren't told of any side effects and weren't told that she needed to be monitored! On Friday she became unwell after having pinched a donut off the side and stopped eating and drinking.. No stools, no vomiting.. We took her to the vets that morning who said stop taking metacam and let her body rest.. Gave her anti sickness injection along with a pain reliever.. Early hours of this morning( Sunday) she's taken a turn for the worst.. Can barely stand, shaking and crying in pain.. Vets have kept her in to sedate and get fluids into her(although she's not dehydrated) awaiting to hear the prognosis, I thought I would check to see if there was a forum for side effects of Metacam as my husband was sure this was the problem... Wow.. I'm absolutely devastated to hear of so many dogs that have lost their lives or had bad reactions to this drug!! Why is it still be issued for Labrador's.. And why isn't advice given out?? I'm furious!!


It is like everything else, I suppose; not all dogs will have a bad reaction. Many dogs take Trocoxil, but it killed my Joshua. It might not be the Metacam; the symptoms you describe don't sound like the side affects of anti inflammatories. Please let us know how she is; I wish her well.


----------



## Milliedogsmummy

I found this forum by chance after having my 11yr old collie x lab pts on Sunday. A couple of months ago I took r to the vet as she seemed stiff in her back end she also had got fussier about food but put it down to the loss of our cat and she was no longer in fear tyhe cat was going to eat Herr food. She was prescribed metacam I was told could affect r kidneys and to ring after a week to see how she was doing, it worked a treat she was loving walks again. So vet rang blood tests to see if her kidneys could cope they came back in normal range but a little higher so they were happy to continue the treatment but have another blood test in a month. That came back this Thursday gone still in normal range but at top end in the kidneys so it was stopped and ultrasound booked for this Thursday to check kidneys as bloods had shown possible cancer in her system. So was prescribed tramadol instead warned she could feel wobbly on it. Gave it Thursday night all seemed fine had some food. Friday morning went for usual walk no problems we had to go out came home to her having been sick just watery. Tried to tempt her with ham which she ate but that came back up, so rang vets thery said stop the tramadol no food or drink for so many hours. Friday night put water down she had a bit but that came back so rang vet again took her back in. Vet felt her tummy area to start off with she thought he had a full bladder after a quick ultrasound discovered a massive tumour. So she was given a anti sickness jab and pain relief as we knew we would have to have her pts but my hubby and son needed to say good bye to her. Ended up back Sunday to pts as she went down over night. I wish we had stayed on metacam till the ultrasound was done as she was fine. The tramadol in my mind made things worse our outcome would haveended in pts due to size of tumour. Hugs to all whose dogs suffered on metacam and didn't get told the side effects.


----------



## cbcdesign

nanette talbot said:


> Having just lost our 6 year labrador bitch following a sucessful cruciate ligament operation due to the effects of metacam over a five week period after the op, we wish to point out the dangers of not picking up on the signs of the adverse effects of this drug.
> Our dog died of peritonitis following the development of a duodenal ulcer and perforation.
> This was confirmed by the vet following a biopsy and they were sure that the metacam was the cause.
> Sadly they did not pick up on the vomiting and black stools as signs of metacam problems until it was too late.
> We believe vets should warn dog owners of possible side effects of this drug. We were told 'it was licensed for life with no side effects', patently untrue.
> For more info google metacam.


Sorry for your loss but I don't think much of your vets to be honest. Metacam is an non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug known as a nsaid for short. In the same way that ibuprofen can affect people, metacam can affect dogs. Your vet should have told you this when your dog was first put on the drug along with advice on what to look for in terms of an adverse reaction. In just the same way that some people cannot take ibuprofen, some dogs react badly to Metacam. Any vet that tells you it has no side effects is talking absolute balderdash. ALL drugs have side effects!


----------



## paddyjulie

NSAID's have caused a few problems with my girl , she can never have them again , she is on tramadol now and doing well.

I will add I was always told by my the vet the risks associated with NSAID's and the need to give them with food .

often its about quality of life for the animal and worth taking a risk with these drugs imo


----------



## newfiesmum

Not only did my vet neglect to warn me about the dangers of Trocoxil, when Joshua was pooing black waste and we were waiting for a result of a test, he wrote him a prescription for more of the stuff. I didn't cash it in, but he should never have written it considering black poo is an indication of internal bleeding. It also took him a week after I reported black poo, to order that test.


----------



## Blackadder

There are dangers with any drug, even common ones. I can't take anything with codeine such as co codamol, I react very badly to it.

Bree has been on Metacam for way over 6 months to control her Arthritis pain, the possible side effects were explained to us & we agreed with the vet that, given her age, the possible long term effects were outweighed by the short term benefits if she tolerated it well. We were told what to look out for & to stop if she displayed any of the symptoms.
Luckily she's shown no sign of any problem


----------

